# My first attempt at aquascaping. (75 gallon tank)



## rkilling1 (Oct 25, 2006)

This is my first thread, so I figured I could show what I have been doing, or should I say, what I am trying to do. I would like my tank to have somewhat of a dutch style type aquascape.

I have only been planted for about 6 months now (newbie if you will). I also have a 28 gallon tank that is fully planted.

Here is the specs on my 75 gallon. 4 WPG from ODNO T-8's, I use Tom's EI dosing, Pool filter sand for the substrate (I know a poor choice for my Glosso, but that is in hindsight now), Eheim 2026 filter with a 400 GPH powerhead to help get the plants food, pressurized CO2 with a Tom Barr type powered reactor.

I need more foreground plants. My glosso was just planted, so it will take some time to grow. I also need more plant mass to work with and that will come with time. 

Ok, here are some pics. (Take it easy on me, I am just starting this whole Aquascaping thing.)

Here is the left side:









Center:









Right side: (I know I need to hide that equipment. I will once I get some more plant mass to work with)









The whole tank: (agian, my foreground is really lacking. And the left side is overtaken by Limnophila sessiliflora. That and the lack of color, working on it.)









Comments/suggestions welcome. Randy.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome to APC, I like what I see, the undulating height of the back plants & the way you accented the wood with your plantings.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to APC! I think your tank looks good, plants look healthy and water is nice and clear. You're off to a wonderful start, I'm looking forward to seeing how it looks in a month or so when the plants grow in more.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Great start, Randy, and welcome to apc. My only comments are that those 2 swords in the front will soon outgrow their locations, so you might want to be thinking ahead there.


----------



## rkilling1 (Oct 25, 2006)

Bert H said:


> Great start, Randy, and welcome to apc. My only comments are that those 2 swords in the front will soon outgrow their locations, so you might want to be thinking ahead there.


The sword on the left (Echinodorus quadricostatus) already has been moved and it's spot is now filled with Blyxa japonica. The sword on the right is a Echinodorus bleheri 'compacta', so I don't think it will get much bigger. I have moved it around the tank a couple of times and it ends up it the same place. 

Thanks for the comments. Randy.

I have some HC on the way from chiahead, so that should also help my foreground.

Here is my current list of species. (not all of these are in this tank) so you can what I have to work with.

Anubias barteri v. 'nana'
Bacopa caroliniana
Bacopa monnieri
Blyxa japonica
Cabomba palaeformis
Didiplis diandra
Echinodorus bleheri 'compacta'
Echinodorus osiris
Echinodorus quadricostatus
Glossostigma elatinoides
Heteranthera zosterifolia
Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Hygrophila difformis
Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
Limnophila aromatica
Limnophila 'green' (Polygonum odoratum)
Limnophila sessiliflora
Lobelia cardinalis
Ludwigia inclinata
Ludwigia repens
Micranthemum umbrosum
Microsorum pteropus
Myriophyllum simulans
Pogostemon stellatus
Ranunculus papulentus
Rotala rotundifolia
Rotala rotundifolia 'Colorata'
Rotala wallichii
Tonina sp. 'Belem'
Vallisneria americana


----------



## SUBORPHAN (Apr 20, 2006)

i just love those hydrocotyles. they have grown nice and look so gracious.


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

The pics below your signature looks really nice- is the same photo of the tank?


----------



## rkilling1 (Oct 25, 2006)

Tankman said:


> The pics below your signature looks really nice- is the same photo of the tank?


That was what my tank looked like before BBA. 

75 gallon tank and DIY CO2 didn't pan out to well for me.


----------



## rkilling1 (Oct 25, 2006)

Just a little update on this tank. I changed out the PFS for some Eco a couple of weeks ago. The water is a little cloudy as I just finished trimming.










The plants in the front right are just newer species that I am letting grow out a little.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

First attempt, huh? I DON"T BELIEVE YOU! LOL! 

It is very nice! Very clean, very bright, and very healthy plants and rainbows. Nicely done!


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Very nice - I see you found some color (rotala indica (center?), and ? on the left).

I was going to suggest some Alternanthera reineckii v. roseafolia, but you already have some nice non-green plants.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Looking good!


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Nice looking tank!


----------



## David Hui (Dec 10, 2004)

Randy,

Nice layout. I thought the L. Pantanals were pretty big, but when they were in your tank, they looked small. Good job.


----------



## rkilling1 (Oct 25, 2006)

Squawkbert said:


> Very nice - I see you found some color (rotala indica (center?), and ? on the left).
> 
> I was going to suggest some Alternanthera reineckii v. roseafolia, but you already have some nice non-green plants.


Thanks. The plant in the center is Polygonum sp. 'Kawagoeanum' and grows way to fast for this tank. I really like the shape and color, but having so many plants, I need to cut down (pun?) on the fast growing ones.

The one on the far left is Pogostemon stellatus 'Broad Leaf'.



David Hui said:


> Randy,
> 
> Nice layout. I thought the L. Pantanals were pretty big, but when they were in your tank, they looked small. Good job.


Thanks David. I really appreciate the plants you sent me. They are going to make a nice addition to the the scape as soon as I figure out where to put them.


----------



## FishandTurtleJunkie (Apr 14, 2007)

If this is your first attempt I would consider it a success! Great work.


----------

